# PCT for Winstrol Oral No Test



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi

Has anyone here been on a Winstrol Oral only cycle? I am half way through my 6 weeks cycle at 50mg a day. No test was taken before, I wanted to try a oral to begin with.

1. Do i need to do PCT, for something like Winstrol?

2. After the last day, how long should i wait to start PCT?

3. How long should the PCT last for?

Or can i just take a break for 3 or 4 weeks, and avoid PCT.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

just have a 6 week break,,,,,


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd recommend at least a couple of weeks of clomid PCT.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

whys that


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

my opinion.............dont need it

i've done winny cycle and not pct, didnt have any negative effect


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

First of all how much did you take everyday?

Second is i dont think a PCT for a winstrol only cycle for 6 weeks is hardly even a factor , but if it makes you feel then do a 4 week PCT with 50mg Clomid ED.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

don1 said:


> whys that


Why run the risk of being shutdown, even if only mildly shutdown...why not use something that will help you recover faster for a few quid?

Better to be prepared imo.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Folks, just to let you know I came off my Winstrol cycle this week, after 4 weeks. I decided to come off it because i was pleased with the results. I next want to try a test cycle, once I have run PCT for a couple of weeks.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Just fire straight in to the test. Don't waste your money for two wks


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Since coming off the Winstrol 4 days ago, my joints are aching, similar to like when i was on it taking it. The pain in the joints were around after the 1st week whilst on the cycle, and then faded away. I have readed that winstrol removes collagen from the joints. Will this come back to normal level eventually?

My next cycle will definitely include some testosterone, if i ever take Winstrol again because it shuts down HPTA.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jas said:


> Since coming off the Winstrol 4 days ago, my joints are aching, similar to like when i was on it taking it. The pain in the joints were around after the 1st week whilst on the cycle, and then faded away. I have readed that winstrol removes collagen from the joints. Will this come back to normal level eventually?
> 
> My next cycle will definitely include some testosterone, if i ever take Winstrol again because it shuts down HPTA.


So do all steroids!!!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

How do i get more collagen into my joints? Will my joints come back to normal levels, take something for it like Anavar or Test?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> So do all steroids!!!


Your right, which is why i'll through some Clomid or Proviron in to help there next time.

Right now, i have some joint issues. What are my options:

1. Waite another 2 weeks or so, and see if thing's improve

2. Start a anavar or test cycle, something which can help lubricate my joints

Has anyone on a Winstrol only cycle not been down this road before?

Cheers


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Omega 3 fish oils helped massively with my joints when i was on winstrol, got them from H&B.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Omega 3 fish oils helped massively with my joints when i was on winstrol, got them from H&B.


So from Monday, I am taking 2 grams of Glucosamine Sulphate Tablets with Vitamin C. Am also taking 3 large tablespoons of Cod Liver Oil. I did not think that there would be joint problems reoccur since coming off my cycle.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Glucosamine takes ages to get working, and im pretty sure cod liver oil is not worth bothering with.

Omega 3 fish oils, 3 grams a day worked for me without a doubt and thats pretty much the only thing iv found that works, and iv tried a load of different things over the years including Glucosamine.

I get a sore left elbow joint everytime i take winstrol.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

jas just clomid should suffice mate

maybe 25/25/25/(25)

no need to over stimulate ur **** - u could try with 50 if needs be but imo for that cycle it'd be too much

MP do omega 3/6/9 oil caps - thats what i use


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Glucosamine takes ages to get working, and im pretty sure cod liver oil is not worth bothering with.
> 
> Omega 3 fish oils, 3 grams a day worked for me without a doubt and thats pretty much the only thing iv found that works, and iv tried a load of different things over the years including Glucosamine.
> 
> I get a sore left elbow joint everytime i take winstrol.


Ok Glucosamine taking a long time to work. I have taken it in the past and not felt much difference until after the 3rd week, but i have some to finish off and a tub of vitamin c which helps with absorption. As for Seven seas cod liver oil, this has omega 3's in:

OMEGA-3

An ideal diet should contain a healthy ratio of both Omega-6 and Omega-3. These are polyunsaturated fatty acids and are called 'essential' because the body needs them but cannot make them - they must be obtained from the food we eat. Omega-3 contains the nutrients EPA and DHA. Studies have shown that these are essential to good health.

However in the last 50 years, changes in our diet have resulted in a change to this ratio, with far more Omega-6 being consumed within our diet. Omega-6 is available in everyday cooking oils and fast food whereas Omega-3 is found in more limited sources such as oily fish.

The UK government suggests we should aim to eat at least two portions of fish a week; one of these should be oily in order to increase our intake of Omega-3 nutrients.

For those who don't like the taste of oily fish, a Seven Seas Pure Cod Liver Oil supplement is a good alternative.

Daily Omega-3 consumption, coupled with a healthy diet and lifestyle can help you feel so good inside that it shows on the outside.

http://www.seven-seas.com/cod-liver-oil/learn-more/benefits-of-omega-3-and-vitamin-d


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> jas just clomid should suffice mate
> 
> maybe 25/25/25/(25)
> 
> ...


I have readed online conflicting opinions on PCT for Winstrol only cycle, i think they should include some joint care in


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

You need to learn to spell mate...readed isn't a word


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Absolutely buddy its not a word, glad you picked it up - Not 

An update: This was a false alarm. My doctor has verified that there is a viral infection going around. What I suspect happened is around the time when I came off the Winstrol or towards the end of the 4 week cycle, my immune system got weaker, because I had caught a viral infection at the gym. A couple of other people i have met or not seen in the last couple of weeks, but recently just caught up with them, have reported the exact same symptoms - body feeling weak, tired, drained, bones and joints aching, sore throat, its a viral infection going around.

Me blaming since coming off my cycle, was not the cause for feeling not right.


----------

